# I'm Back!!! Bass on fire at Cassidy!!! 16 Feb 14



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't posted since Veteran's Day. I got hit with orders to Korea for a year (leave May 1st), and haven't got to fish much. I've made a point to fish places I have never fished before I PCS to Korea. 1st on the list today was Lake Cassidy in Defuniak Springs. Got there at daylight and fished until 2pm. We boated 22 bass with 16 of them keepers. All but 2 fish came off black trick worms rigged with a 1/4 black tungsten on 12 lb Viscious Fluro. The other 2 fish came on a Lucky Craft pointer jerkbait and a Zoom Z Hog Jr in green pumpkin. With this being my 1st ever trip here, didn't take long to figure the lake out. The water was high and the grass line was well defined. Just threw the worm past the grass line, dragged it through, and we would get hit when it popped free and started falling down to the bottom. All the way around the banks is around 15 ft deep from the get go, so working the bottom was also key if you didn't get bit. The bites were really aggressive with the bigger fish, but sometimes you really had to pay attention to feel a bite. The lake is turning on right now. This was a great lake and I'm pretty sure the bass are in prespawn with this warm weather warming the lake temps up to 58 by 2pm. I think they will be spawning at Cassidy by the weekend if the weather forecast stays true. I really wish I would've started fishing this lake sooner, it's loaded with quality bass and they bite. One other key is not to fish calm water there, try to fish the shade or windy banks. The water was really clear and it was also hard to launch the boat with the high water. I will be going back here before I leave. Good fishing.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

good job guys !


basnbud


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

I have not fished that lake in years, but caught a lot of fish there on a drop shot rig in 30' to 40' of water. Early morning in the summer before the skiers get fired up.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good day of fishing, thanks for the post


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

That's a nice haul .


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice mess of fish. Wish you luck on your tour to Korea. Spent two tours there myself. I was in the army with Air Defense Artillery, hawk missile.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I tore the bass up trolling the weed lines with my crappie jigs there. They tore up my pink grubs. Pink trick worm would probably do the trick as well.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

How's the boat ramp? Can you use your outboard? 

NJD


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

nojerseydevil said:


> How's the boat ramp? Can you use your outboard?
> 
> NJD


Sand boat ramp but not steep at all. If you have a heavy or large boat I would say 4x4. Smaller boat and a 2wd should be fine. 

Outboards are allowed. Lots of skiers in the summer time.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Sand boat ramp but not steep at all. If you have a heavy or large boat I would say 4x4. Smaller boat and a 2wd should be fine.
> 
> Outboards are allowed. Lots of skiers in the summer time.


Is it stumped up? 

NJD


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

nojerseydevil said:


> Is it stumped up?
> 
> NJD


No, it's a really deep lake to be smaller. Almost perfectly round and the edges are cypress and grass but the fishable parts of the edges are still deep. Ain't gotta worry about any stumps.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Are there signs to get you to the ramps?


----------



## Rofhbert (Mar 10, 2014)

good job guys !


----------

